# What kind/Where did you buy a micro tank heater?



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Which brand do you use for your 5G or under? Where did you find it? 
Do they have like, underwater heating stones/decorations maybe? That would be sweet.
The acrylic holds heat pretty well, I just want to be prepared for when it gets cooler outside.
Or I could wrap the tank in a fuzzy robe. ;-) 

Thanks


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

i got a 25-watt Marineland heater for my 2.5 gallon critter keeper. I got it at my local aquarium store for 30 dollars.

It works really well, and it's adjustable so you can set it to a certain temperature and it will maintain that temp. :]

I did have a Hydor Mini, but it fluctuated in temp. too much. I think all it does it raise the temp. 5 degrees. so when the temp. dropped here it went from 80 to 75 and wouldn't raise any higher than that :/


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I use this heater: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 and purchased it through that site. I go to Foster and Smith Aquatics for all my purchases since their prices are usually $10 or more off of the price at the pet store, and shipping is a very reasonable $8.99 flat rate, so if you buy multiple items at once, you can save a ton.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh dangit....I just now bought a Hydor Mini pad on the recommendation from the Betta Care sticky thread. The room temp here (Florida) is usually 75 at night & 78 during the day if anyone is here,
otherwise 80 if no one is here. He'll be Ok till I get the the heater right? About 5-7 days? I can leave the light on longer...
I like Foster&Smith though, great prices & sales.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Just return the pad when you can, adjustable heaters really are much better. A new sticky was recently created that's more up to date, but for some reason they never deleted the original one. :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a Marineland Stealth visitherm in one of my 2.5 gallons.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

cballas said:


> Oh dangit....I just now bought a Hydor Mini pad on the recommendation from the Betta Care sticky thread. The room temp here (Florida) is usually 75 at night & 78 during the day if anyone is here,
> otherwise 80 if no one is here. He'll be Ok till I get the the heater right? About 5-7 days? I can leave the light on longer...
> I like Foster&Smith though, great prices & sales.


I think since you live in Florida that the hydor mini will be fine.

I was just disappointed in it but it went from 85 to 65 over night and I was up late enough to see that it wasn't keeping the tank as consistent as I thought it would.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used the pre-set submersible Tetra heaters from Walmart for my smaller tanks. They work pretty well in 3 gallons or less.

In my bigger tanks (5 and 10 gallon), I use a Marineland Stealth heater, and it works really well. I have it set at 82 degrees, which keeps it at 79...

But at nights I throw a towel over the top of my aquarium, since it doesn't have a hood and I want to keep the window open for the nice fall wind. It usually helps to retain the heat inside the tank.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Woah woah woah. Okay guys. Time to clarify this for both Floridians and non-Floridians.

Just because we live in Florida doesn't mean it's hot. On average, from what I have noticed, home temperature stays at around 72-78 degrees during the summer. The water in your tank will be a few degrees colder than room temperature regardless of how hot (or cold) it is outside.

Whether you live in Florida or not, a good heater is essential. Some bettas aren't as tolerant of fluctuating temperatures even if it IS only a couple degrees. Once winter hits in Florida (blistering cold, imagine breathing ice instead of water) then your tank could really DROP a few degrees.

So whether you live in Florida, or you don't live in Florida, whether you're in Florida or not, you need a stable, adjustable heater on your tank. >_> Especially if your betta gets sick and you find the need to bump up the temp a few degrees to help metabolism. Or your betta gets too cold from "room-temperature" water and gets lethargic, stops eating, and dies.

Just clearing up that misconception.


----------

